# Frequenzumrichter mit 55kW Lüfter, Motor stoppen



## Toddy80 (11 November 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe einen 55kW-Motor über einen Frequenzumrichter angeschlossen. 
Da es sich um einen Lüfter handelt habe ich keine dynamischen Vorgänge.
Würdet ihr dennoch dafür einen Bremswiderstand einsetzen, oder kann ich den Motor einfach über eine lange Rampe runterfahren bzw. austrudeln lassen?

Gruß


----------



## Sockenralf (11 November 2010)

Hallo,

wenn nix dagegen spricht würde ich austrudeln lassen, aber OB was dagegenspricht kann man aus der Ferne nicht sagen.

Warum willst du bremsen?



MfG


----------



## MSB (11 November 2010)

Bei der langen Rampe solltest du nur bedenken,
den Umrichter evtl. an der Zwischenkreisspannungsgrenze runterfahren zu lassen.
Bei Toshiba nennt sich das ganze Soft-Stall Regelung.

Wobei bei einem 55kW Ventilator austrudeln wohl die bessere Variante wäre.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Toddy80 (11 November 2010)

Von der Funktion habe ich noch nix gehört. Also wurde der Umrichter den Motor geregelt herunterfahren, sodass der Zwischenkreis dies noch ohne Probleme verkraften würde?

Ich habe einen Danfoss-Umrichter verbaut.

Gruß


----------



## Sockenralf (11 November 2010)

Hallo,


Sockenralf schrieb:


> Warum willst du bremsen?


 


MfG


----------



## MSB (11 November 2010)

Toddy80 schrieb:


> VAlso wurde der Umrichter den Motor geregelt herunterfahren, sodass der Zwischenkreis dies noch ohne Probleme verkraften würde?



Zwar schon geregelt, aber zeitlich nicht mehr exakt definierbar.
Die Zeit hängt fast ausschließlich von der Zwischenkreisspannung ab.

Der Vorteil ist hierbei natürlich das die Störung "Zwischenkreisüberspannung" wirksam verhindert wird.

P.S. Welchen Danfoss FU?

Danfoss FC100:
Parameter 2-17 "Überspannungssteuerung"


----------



## Toddy80 (11 November 2010)

Hallo,
genau - FC100.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Toddy80 (24 November 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes ausprobiert: Parameter 2-17 Überspannungssteuerung - Leider wirkt der Motor beim Stoppen sehr nervös und es gibt eine unschöne Geräuschentwickling. Außerdem dauert es sehr lange bis der Motor steht.
Werde wohl nun doch einen Bremswiderstand verbauen um den Stoppvorgang kontrollierter ablaufen zu lassen.

Schönen Gruß


----------



## Toddy80 (24 November 2010)

Habe nun weitere Informationen von unserem Lieferanten erhalten. Der meint, das unser Umrichter keinen Bremschopper hat. Es handelt sich um einen FC102 von Danfoss mit der Bremsoption "T" - sicherer Stopp.

Kann mir jemand sagen ob das stimmt? Ich meine, dass der Umrichter auf jeden Fall einen Bremschopper besitzen muss, sonst macht der sichere Stopp ja keinen sinn.

Gruß


----------



## MSB (24 November 2010)

da der fc100 ein hvac umrichter ist kann es schon sein das der keinen chopper hat. Der sichere stop dürfte hier wohl nur sto sein also sichere impulssperre dh. Austrudeln.


----------



## o.s.t. (24 November 2010)

Toddy80 schrieb:


> ...Ich meine, dass der Umrichter auf jeden Fall einen Bremschopper besitzen muss, sonst macht der sichere Stopp ja keinen sinn...


Das hat nix miteinander zu tun! Wie MSB gesagt hat, ist sicher Stop = sichere Abschaltung der Endstufen

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Toddy80 (24 November 2010)

Aber wenn ich bei laufender Maschine die Impulssperre "Stopp" setze dann kann die erzeugte Energie ja niergendwo mehr hin und an den Motorklemmen gibt es einen großen Spannungsanstieg, oder? Darf man das überhaupt machen?

Gruß


----------



## o.s.t. (24 November 2010)

Bei Impulssperre = keine Spannung mehr an den Motor - induziert eine austrudelnder Asynchronmotor (praktisch) keine Spannung.

Die Spannung im Zwischenkreis steigt nur bei einem Motor, welcher in Betrieb ist und z.B. ein Sollwertsprung nach unten erfolgt und die Schwungmasse dann der Motor antreibt, oder wenn der Fahrbefehl aufgehoben wird und die Endstufe aber aktiv bleibt (=keine Impulssperre)

gruss, o.s.t.


----------

